# Bounce Game For Pc???



## caje143 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Everybody....
You'll might have heard of the famous game Bounce for the mobile users...
it is a red ball which we have to bounce out through various levels...
and also avoid it from dangers..
well i wanted this same game but for the PC...
i want to play this same game on the PC...
is it available?? where can i get it??


----------



## Pathik (Mar 10, 2007)

u may get a similar flash game


----------



## caje143 (Mar 11, 2007)

No probs pathik...
but hope it will have all the levels like the mobile game and will play properly on the pc...

thnx again...


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 11, 2007)

it is my fav. game on my dad's mob. i dunno whether it is avaliable for computer.


----------



## caje143 (Mar 11, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> it is my fav. game on my dad's mob. i dunno whether it is avaliable for computer.


Well its my fav. too... thats why i want to get one on the PC..
well i hope that pathiks can help me out with this one...


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 11, 2007)

caje143 said:
			
		

> Well its my fav. too... thats why i want to get one on the PC..
> well i hope that pathiks can help me out with this one...


try searching wth google. maybe u get it.


----------



## caje143 (Mar 11, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> try searching wth google. maybe u get it.


i did a lot... but alas.. it gives me all searches for the PC game Breakout...
(Bounce Out) and it does not give me any link for this game...
i tried for quiet a long time...
no luck...


----------



## Pathik (Mar 11, 2007)

u can play the java bounce game on pc using a java emulator like gamemagic...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 11, 2007)

I'll try to find it for u.


----------



## caje143 (Mar 11, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> u can play the java bounce game on pc using a java emulator like gamemagic...


well how can i do that...
i dont have a java emulator either nor the game...
can u help??
__________


			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I'll try to find it for u.


thnks a lot gaurav...
hope to get it soon..

thnx again for trying...


----------



## Pathik (Mar 11, 2007)

get the game 4m getjar.com and 4 the emulator google..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 11, 2007)

Download the game from here :-
*www.getjar.com/products/4546/Bounce

And its S60 SDK from here :-

*www.forum.nokia.com/


----------



## caje143 (Mar 11, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Download the game from here :-
> *www.getjar.com/products/4546/Bounce
> 
> And its S60 SDK from here :-
> ...


What does the second link do??
i clicked on it.. it took me to some forum..
where is the emulator??


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 11, 2007)

caje143 said:
			
		

> What does the second link do??
> i clicked on it.. it took me to some forum..
> where is the emulator??


Yeah its a forum.Download S60 SDK from there.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 11, 2007)

its a .SIS file.
how to run????
__________
well try another one.....
named Bounce Symphony.......
you may get a limited period version from....
Wild Tangent...i believe


----------

